# Ordered M.2 SSD Amazon Sent me RAM



## Rohan Rathi (May 19, 2017)

How ridiculous is this? First time happening to me in my life.

Ordered an M.2 2280 850 EVO from Amazon through their retailer Cloudtail which apparently is the biggest electronics retailer for Amazon. They had the audacity to send me a RAM MODULE with an SSD logo EVO controller all that shit pasted on it!

Shittiest thing to have happened! I've set my laptop with all setups and the windows image to reinstall windows on it! 
Never been so dissapointed.

I'll register a complain Amazon, but any help on how to get through this swiftly and painlessly?

pics:
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170520/4fd7d1b4f45dce078c89d046b7ff1cea.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170520/9f5ae53e8acd12a370a616bc5cb7013f.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170520/9a7e1f5ea384cb93ea9e73242fdd6d62.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170520/53a482baa3915d2c6b2fadf09cd0baf3.jpg
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170520/46ad5cf9e7efa0d40629799d7c0b3551.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 19, 2017)

This is the drive which you need to get.*redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_149520543926411&key=08a8dcb30b28eed5c1da2bd64b4ca559&libId=j2vypk6w0101045l000MA3y2uqbkq&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.anandtech.com%2Fshow%2F9023%2Fthe-samsung-ssd-850-evo-msata-m2-review&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.anandtech.com%2Fdoci%2F9023%2FIMG_2220.jpg&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.co.in%2F&title=The%20Samsung%20SSD%20850%20EVO%20mSATA%2FM.2%20Review&txt=%3Cimg%20alt%3D%22%22%20src%3D%22http%3A%2F%2Fimages.anandtech.com%2Fdoci%2F9023%2FIMG_2220_575px.jpg%22%3E


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2017)

Rohan Rathi said:


> How ridiculous is this? First time happening to me in my life.
> 
> Ordered an M.2 2280 850 EVO from Amazon through their retailer Cloudtail which apparently is the biggest electronics retailer for Amazon. They had the audacity to send me a RAM MODULE with an SSD logo EVO controller all that shit pasted on it!
> 
> ...


Ask them for replacement at first citing wrong product received. If they can't replace, ask for immediate refund. 

Pins are clearly of ram and the ssd fits in the plastic case perfectly, which isn't the case here.


----------



## gta5 (May 19, 2017)

What type of Ram is this ? this doesn't seem to have key notch ?


Amazon doesn't seem to be at fault , any non technical person will not be able to make out that this is not m2 SSd ...

It has all the stickers of Evo 850 on it with  Evo 850 M2 Packaging ...

Amazon will replace it without trouble .. don't worry


----------



## maheshn (May 21, 2017)

Amazon apparently is at fault, because as far as I know all of Cloudtail's items are 'Amazon Fulfilled', which means Amazon is supposed to check the item(s) before shipping. OP: Was this particular item under 'Amazon Fulfilled'?


----------



## gta5 (May 21, 2017)

^^Cloudtail is Amazon itself


----------



## chimera201 (May 21, 2017)

I can't understand what product it is.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (May 21, 2017)

I don't actually remember whether it was amazon fulfilled or not, but it should be given Cloudtail doesn't fulfill any products on its own.
Also, it doesn't have a notch still looks like some form of RAM. Given its a wrong product the level of effort they put into it to fake it is astonishing.

Anyways, I've initiated a return from amazon.


----------



## chimera201 (May 21, 2017)

That kind of effort means it should be happening on a large scale.


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2017)

Rohan Rathi said:


> I don't actually remember whether it was amazon fulfilled or not, but it should be given Cloudtail doesn't fulfill any products on its own.
> Also, it doesn't have a notch still looks like some form of RAM. Given its a wrong product the level of effort they put into it to fake it is astonishing.
> 
> Anyways, I've initiated a return from amazon.



I think it may be some sort of fake product - better tweet to samsung india and samsung international to know what product is it actually ? Who knows they may send you some astonishing gift for a rare finding like that - not kidding.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2017)

It looks like my old 8-bit console cartridge.

after sending for replacement also ask what is the use of the fake product received ? where do can we use it ?


----------



## billubakra (May 24, 2017)

Cloudtail is Amazon's subsidiary.


----------



## quagmire (May 24, 2017)

Woah OP you better blur out the serial number in the images..


----------



## Vyom (May 24, 2017)

Epic thing to have happened. Of course you can get a replace or refund. Amazon's been nice regarding service.
If it turns out any other way than swift, do keep us informed.


----------



## Raaabo (May 26, 2017)

We will print this in the magazine, let me know what happens @Rohan Rathi


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2017)

Rohan Rathi said:


> I'll register a complain Amazon, but any help on how to get through this swiftly and painlessly?


I think by now your complaint should have been resolved...
if not then Call Amazon CC and do ping on Chat to CC.


----------



## Rohan Rathi (May 29, 2017)

Sorry for not keeping the thread updated. 
Yes, Amazon refunded my money no questions asked. I didn't ask them about the product though. One thing to note is that I went to Nehru Place to buy the 850 EVO offline, apparently the m.2 version isn't available anywhere.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jun 23, 2017)

Seems very weird for Cloudtail to ship something like this. Usually, brands send products directly to Cloudtail so there are very few middle men involved.


----------

